# hum hum de Siri



## pygmale (19 Septembre 2018)

Depuis la mise à jour du firmware de mon HomePod avec iOS 12.0, Siri ne réagis plus en faisant son "hum hum".
Il écoute quand-même, mais cette absence de réaction me perturbe. Quand, dans les réglages du HomePod, j'active "son lors de l'utilisation", au lieu du "hum hum", il fait le son.
Est-ce que cela est pareille avec vous?


----------



## bobibou (22 Septembre 2018)

Même chose chez moi. Appel sur la hotline d'Apple qui ne connaît pas ce problème.


----------



## Dracarys (7 Octobre 2018)

Même chose pour moi, depuis la mise à jours iOS 12, j'ai tenté de réinitialiser 2 fois le HomePod... Rien n'a changé :'( Je me dit que c'est peut être que certains utilisateurs qui l'ont en test... Apparement j'ai eu cette fonctionnalité bien avant que la news ne sorte sur MacGénération, et quand j'ai vu l'article je me souviens avoir réagi "Bah ça fait longtemps que ça existe"... 

Mais j'aimerai bien récupérer ce comportement... Maintenant j'ai l'impression qu'elle est vexée x)


----------

